# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Driven moose hunt

## gcckoka

Well it all happened suddenly , I have never been outside the country and if you told me like 20 days earlier then the flight that I was going abroad and plus hunting I would not believe ya  :Smile:  The opportunity striked , my relative invited me , I sold some stuff and got money , was able to find a sponsor for the flight and boom my dream was about to come true and it did , not all the way thought , but why you have to see the video and then understand , I also did some fishing and will make a video of it soon also and post here , of course youtube is raising generation of sissies so it was marked as non advertiser friendly but still I don't care I posted it without ads because I couldn't wait more  :Smile: 
please tell me if you like it !




some pics for fun 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Sleeping by a tree, during a hunt is a sure fire animal attraction method....
They always show up during nap time...LOL

You just need a designated sleeper...

Thanks for bringing us along.....looks like fun.

----------


## gcckoka

> Sleeping by a tree, during a hunt is a sure fire animal attraction method....
> They always show up during nap time...LOL
> 
> You just need a designated sleeper...
> 
> Thanks for bringing us along.....looks like fun.


Yeah that my friend who organized the hunt , got drunk the day before and was sleeping on the side while we were hunting , I put that leaf on him for camo you know so that animals dont spot him , do you see anything there ? of course no , lol  :Smile:

----------


## kyratshooter

12 Russians trying to load a moose into a minivan..

priceless!

----------


## gcckoka

> 12 Russians trying to load a moose into a minivan..
> 
> priceless!


Yeah thats an awesome shot  :Smile: 
Never call belarusians russians cuz that like really offensive, I did that and was warned then I was doing it again on purpose to make my friends mad  :Smile:  but if you said that to a stranger they would probably warn you first time and insult you the second time

----------


## kyratshooter

> Yeah thats an awesome shot 
> Never call belarusians russians cuz that like really offensive, I did that and was warned then I was doing it again on purpose to make my friends mad  but if you said that to a stranger they would probably warn you first time and insult you the second time


Quite understandable!

That would be the same as someone calling me a Yankee or a Californian, or worst of all, a Canadian.

----------


## kyratshooter

I also want to congratulate you for NOT TAKING THAT SHOT!

It is an excellent example of good sense and good hunting ethics.

You would probably have hit the moose, but the buckshot would hot have retained enough energy for penetration to vital organs.  

Plus you might have really p!$$ed him off and they are known to step on humans that irritate them.

If he had been inside 30 yards you could have taken him.  Especially if you have a full choke on that shotgun.

----------


## gcckoka

> I also want to congratulate you for NOT TAKING THAT SHOT!
> 
> It is an excellent example of good sense and good hunting ethics.
> 
> You would probably have hit the moose, but the buckshot would hot have retained enough energy for penetration to vital organs.  
> 
> Plus you might have really p!$$ed him off and they are known to step on humans that irritate them.
> 
> If he had been inside 30 yards you could have taken him.  Especially if you have a full choke on that shotgun.


Thanks for supporting my decision sir , as it was the most difficult to make. I went like all in for this trip have never been outside the country until now , I like made some knifes and ferro rods and sold them , found a sponsor for the ticket , sold everything that I had valuable , if i didn't seen anything or harvest it would not be a problem I would just not make the video but I had to make it for the sponsor and it had to be good as I couldn't let them down, and all of this came to that 5 seconds when it came out on me, but again im not a killer im a hunter I respect the animals that I harvest and won't make a childish decision to shoot "everything that is moving" , you were right the shot wouldn't be powerful enough at that distance to damage vital organs it would just stop on the bone or  muscle , so I think I made the right decision I will take the shot next time. If this video gets many views then I should also be able to find another sponsor for another trip in winter but thats 50-50 fingers crossed  :Smile: 

One thing that I am very proud of is that I went on this trip all with my hard work money , no cent from father or uncle or etc. everything from my work and sweat and I'm very proud of that as I don't even work yet.

----------


## clearwateralaskaoutfitter

Great story, adventure,  pictures and Video...

----------


## 1stimestar

Congratulations.  Moose is yummy.

----------


## crashdive123

Not only that............it tastes good too.   :Whistling:

----------


## clearwateralaskaoutfitter

Yeah, I really love to read about your adventurous trip. Great story with wonderful pictures and video.

----------


## danieleater

Hey are you sure about this

----------

